# CosMoses & Samson



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

What great pictures! 
It looks like CosMoses is already fitting in!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is GORGEOUS!!! And he looks like he's doing beautifully!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great pictures Rick.. glad to see there doing well together....... they will be romping around real soon...nonstop.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Awww so nice to see them together. They look like they will become the best of friends. i really do think that!!!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

GREAT pics Rick...Thanxs for sharing !!! Now you can teach CosMoses the doggie treat trick - hehe


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

omg we have that same stereo in my sons room . It has the DVD player CD player and surround sound. How cool is that. Oh yeah, the dogs are cute too LOL


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Rick, they seem great together. They are both gorgeous. Thanks for an update.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow they look tired. Did they have a big day? Been quiet around here without you all day! They look GReat together.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Can you tell we've been waiting all day for this? There were three posts while I typed one sentence LOL


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Aww, great pictures! I hope they become best buddies.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Those are great pictures Rick. They look like friends already! Was there any drawing straws where he is going to sleep?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I am so glad to see them together! He looks so happy! 

I bet in 2 weeks time they will be romping and playing like old friends! 

Thank you so much Rick for being willing to step up and take him into your home and heart! It is such a shame this dog was only hours away from being put down, because of stupid and mean people.

I just know this dog in going to become the apple of your eye and a joy to your heart. --For the whole family!


----------



## lilgoldie (Oct 29, 2006)

great piccys thanks for sharing


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Outstanding pictures Rick! Teddy stopped by this morning just ask to if everything went well. Sharp little kid! I just showed him your pictures.
He loved seeing them together, and wanted me to thank you posting them.
He had to take off for his PT session. He does that twice a day for 60 minutes. His mother told me he has four books about golden retrievers.
Ted is one of us, he may not have his GR yet, but it's just a matter of time.
Rick thanks for posting all the great pictures! It looks like they bonded well in a real short time!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mblondetoo said:


> Was there any drawing straws where he is going to sleep?


Nope....no drawing straws... Aleesha asked first, and her room is the cleanest. So far, CosMoses (geez....i've got to decide what I'm gonna call him) likes to pick up and eat everything. He loves paper towels. So I thought we start with the cleanest room.....so he doesn't eat anything he shouldn't.

And he woke her up by barking to go outside.... Samson has always just kinda got up next to our bed with his nose in our face when he wants to go potty. So the barking was a bit of surprise....(for Aleesha).


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Rick thanks for the pictures-they look wonderful together. I am so happy for you and Cosmoses. I was just thinking that in addition to the leashes, collars, food, toys, etc,-you may have to get a new vacuum!!!!! Believe me-2 dogs do alot of shedding!!!!! But, isn't it all worth it?? They are going to have so much fun together. Keep the pictures coming-we love them.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Great photos, Rick! It is so good to see Samson and CosMoses so close together...even touching. That is a great sign. You and your family have done an extra-special thing by adopting CosMoses; I know from firsthand experience what it's like to work with a "labeled" dog. 

And as a foster person, I can imagine how njb feels right now. This whole story has unfolded in a wonderful way, and it must be so cool to know that we'll all be able to keep in touch with CosMoses's progress. 

I'm confident that your two great Goldens will amaze you and make you laugh daily. I'm looking forward to seeing the wild and crazy videos that you're sure to make of them!

-Jeff


----------



## Mina (Feb 4, 2006)

I will keep people posted when I can....As you all know it is hard to get the computer away from Rick....And someone has to work... lol

Our first day went well. CosMoses and Samson are doing well. I have to tell you a funny story...CosMoses was playing with one of Samson's tug-a-war toys...Samson walked over a took it from him walked a cross the room with it dropped it and then went back over to the blanket and laid down. He didn't want the toy at all but it looked like CosMoses was having too much fun with it. 

Rick is not going to get much done this week with two dogs wanting all of his attention. 

NJB, he LOVES his blanket that you got him. He lays on it all the time in which ever room the kids have it in. We are going to have a little competition who he likes the best.....Boys 

Thank you again for all that everyone has done. He is great.

God Bless
Mina


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Mina said:


> ......Our first day went well. CosMoses and Samson are doing well. I have to tell you a funny story...CosMoses was playing with one of Samson's tug-a-war toys...Samson walked over a took it from him walked a cross the room with it dropped it and then went back over to the blanket and laid down. He didn't want the toy at all but it looked like CosMoses was having too much fun with it.
> ......


That is hilarious!!!!!! Samson seemed to take care of this "toy" problem in a calm and mature manner.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

All the updates keep touching my heart!

I am so happy that he likes that blanket! I figured he would need something that was "his" for security. I would has sent the fluffy bed he likes but a kitty peed on it...ewwww. 

He did not used to eat everything! LOL--he is either getting to be a puppy for the first time or Julie taught him bad things, my guess would be some of both.

No joke--Julie is a little toot--she thought I was sleeping one night while she snuck into the bathroom closet and stole TP rolls for everyone to chew on. She is smarter than me cause she managed to stash a bunch of rolls before I caught her--I woke up to find the 3 of them had some kind of dog party in the living room. Of course when I got up they all acted like "how did that get there?" Please! As if I was sleep walking and chewed up a whole case of TP in my own living room?

You canine boys will be fine. They might tussle some--but they will work out there own boundary with each other. 

Cosmo never started any mess with Woody, my fat boy. It was Woody who was trying to play big dog, but considering he is 4 and his family left him tied to the door of the vets office with a note that said 'take him'...I can see why he is clingy and insecure. ( I will not even go there on the 'how could you lecture). If anything ever got started, Julie was typically right in the middle of it. Girls eh? 

I just can't tell you how much I look forward to tales of CosMoses becoming a pet. 

Mina, Rick and kids--thank you for helping this guy and all of us getting a chance to be what he was born to be. 

As the foster who had to take him as my own responsibility, or know he would be put down, and seeing what he was when I first got him, I just do not have words enough to tell you how happy this makes my heart. 

It is hard to foster problem dogs--which is what I seem to get. The first foster I had was, unknown to us very ill---just from worms. Thank God I saw her on petfinder and called the rescue. They could not find anyone to pick her up so I drove right over. She poohed in my car...eww. But within 24 hours she was puking non stop. I rushed her to the vet--long story short--he said worst case of worms he had ever seen. She would not have survived the weekend in the pound. I named her Destiny. Because it was. 

Then came Woody--when I met him--he was growling at a tree. I was not sure I could handle him since he was over 100 pounds. But he is now the sweetest thing. My 3 year old grandson feel asleep ON him--with his fingers still up his nose from playing doctor. I have never seen a dog let a kid put their fingers up their nose! He could have cared less! They were both happy! 

Now Cosmo---sigh--you all know his story. It is lots of physical work, but it takes lots of emotional work too. I love all dogs, Goldens are my favorite, but no dog is without merit. The more I watched this new dog--the more I saw--he had never been a pet. I don't know what he was to those people. 

Whatever they did wrong, I am glad they called us! I really don't care why they called, I am just glad they did. 

CosMoses has reached HIS land of milk and honey, and instead of the Red Sea, God used us to help part the skies for him to get there.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

NJB.....very well put. I second everything you say.

Somehow, he must just know this is his home. Honestly, he just acts like our pet. He follows me everywhere, and if I'm busy on the computer for too long, he goes and follows someone else.

Him and Samson are getting better. Samson is still curious, but he follows him around the house. And we've caught them laying together, when they don't know we're paying attention....

I took the time to brush both dogs tonight, and CosMoses just lays there like he's being pet....eyes half closed, relaxing. Much the same as Samson does. 

I really think he's adjusting well....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Great pics Rick, and they really do look like they're getting along. Got your hands full now.........................heheheeeee !!!! loads of fun.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow, these stories bring tears to my eyes. I'm so happy that Cosmoses has found his home, and that NJB and her team helped make it happen with the added help of people here. What a golden miracle!


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

Samson looks a little unsure of his new brother in the pics which are great BTW. I'll bet they become the bestest of friends in no time. You're going to love having the two boys. When you can't play with them - they'll have each other for company! I have two and wouldn't have it any other way. Congratulations and best of luck with your newest addition!


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

congrats, Rick.. I guess I missed the story on the name.. too much gone hunting..
but is that the call name?..


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

He is such a good looking dog!! keep sending pics!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

greg bell said:


> congrats, Rick.. I guess I missed the story on the name.. too much gone hunting..
> but is that the call name?..


We're really not sure what's gonna happen with the name. We've decided that we don't want to just stay with Cosmo....but so far it's been tough to just drop it. My 11 year old is calling him Moe-Moe. Ricky and Aleesha have been calling him Moses. Mina calls him "lay down!" Just kidding....I think she's calling him Moe. And too often, I'm calling him CosMoses.

We're finding that he's very vocal about going outside in the morning. He loves to bark at the back door. The two mornings he's been here now, he has gone crazy chasing his tail......my wife says it's hillarious, but I haven't seen it yet.

He's also made friends with Amber, our cat. Funny how Amber hasn't even noticed that we have a new dog. I don't know if she just thinks it's Samson. But she rubs up to him and he lets her. That's a bit of a surprise. Amber has always been kinda nervous around strange dogs...


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

CosMoses was very good with my kitties--and since I have a Mama cat, 3 kittens and a young tom cat--who tries to nurse off all the dogs--he should be used to cats. 

I kinda worry about the chasing the tail--it is okay if he stops when you call him--but if he gets to where he is not hearing you when he is doing it--that can be an obsessive-compulsive behavior. He is a great dog and made incredible progress--it is just going to take a while for all his his anxiety to melt completely away.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> CosMoses was very good with my kitties--and since I have a Mama cat, 3 kittens and a young tom cat--who tries to nurse off all the dogs--he should be used to cats.
> 
> I kinda worry about the chasing the tail--it is okay if he stops when you call him--but if he gets to where he is not hearing you when he is doing it--that can be an obsessive-compulsive behavior. He is a great dog and made incredible progress--it is just going to take a while for all his his anxiety to melt completely away.


I'll have to ask how the tail-chasing goes, since both mornings he's done it when I was still in bed. I would guess if it was an obsessive-compulsive behavior, it would happen more than just the once each morning though, wouldn't it?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Maybe. As long has you can speak to him and he stops or comes its fine. 

Quick Abnormal Psych lesson here: obsessions are the anxiety, compulsive behavior is an attempt to relieve that anxiety. 

He is adjusting very well--but I am sure considering all the events of the last 2 weeks he still has some anxiety. 

I have seen him do that same thing here--which is why it concerns me. He would only do the tail chasing thing after one of his meltdowns. Like for instance when I walked into the room, or answered the phone. I would let him go outside when this happened to give him some space--this is when he would chase his tail. He used to do it every time--but he did not have a meltdown the last week he was here--and I never saw him do it again. 

I don't think it is a big deal--he is still adjusting--how to navigate this new home etc. Taking it all in.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Tabitha enjoyed chasing her tail. It was hilarious. I never realized that would be classified as compulsive-obsessive behavior. Learn something here all the time. Anyway, since Magic has arrived, it is a very, very rare occurance.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

My .02 cents is I don't allow it. I interrupt the behavior by calling them, throwing a ball etc. 

As he settles down and gains more security it might disappear completely.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Wasn't condoning it, just making a statement that I didn't realize it was considered to be a behavioral issue.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh no--I did not think you were at all. Oh please don't think I was implying that! 

There are people on this forum much more experienced with dogs than I will ever be, and I sure welcome their feedback.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I talked to Mina, and she said he does it briefly when everyone gets up.....she thinks he's just excited that everyone is awake and paying attention to him.

And he stops for anything. Kids walking up the stairs. Someone saying his name... Going outside...

Another thing.....he seems to really enjoy playing in the backyard... Samson still has some sharing issues, because CosMoses will pick up a stick and Samson will take it from him. They do that over and over. Samson is collecting a pile of sticks that CosMoses isn't allowed to have yet....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Glad to hear he stops chasing his tail when someone calls him--that is a great sign. It is an excited behavior--but he is learning to respond as a pet. 

I don't find the stick thing usual at all.The 2 dogs are working out pack status--it is going to be fine!


----------

